# Cascade Yarns - Free Patterns



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

This may have been posted in the past, but it was new for me - some really great designs - and free! are posted here:

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, nice


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

and I like their yarn.... Thanks.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

My goodness! I just spent the last half hour going through this site and downloading all kinds of patterns. I just hope I live long enough to knit a few of them!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> My goodness! I just spent the last half hour going through this site and downloading all kinds of patterns. I just hope I live long enough to knit a few of them!


I did the same thing earlier today - that is why I thought I had better post this site! I'm going to need at least another lifetime to do everything I want to do!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

beautiful patterns, I just love the frog baby set.


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

wonderful patterns. I love the boleros!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Great site, thank you for posting!


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you. I have some Cascade Yarn and like using patterns that are designated for the yarn I have.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, lots of nice patterns there!


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link.

I have a lot of different Cascade yarns in my stash as well as other yarns that will work very well with the vast amount of patterns I printed. (I am so addicted to this hobby. Ha.)

My latest interest is knitting shawls without a pointed back. There are several beautiful choices in this collection.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Most yarn companies have sites that offer free patterns of unique design. Cascade has been a long time favorite of mine, though do check out some others too, some of the lesser known ones have fantastic, free, designer patterns. Kelbourne Woolens is one that comes to mind, Sweet Georgia is another.

Next time your in a yarn shop, even if you can't afford some of the high priced yarns, jot down the names of the yarn companies and check out their websites when you get home.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Love your avatar!


----------



## angiesilcox (Feb 14, 2012)

Great patterns! Thanks for the link!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Many thanks-some great stuff here.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Awesome Patterns


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

So many links, so many patterns, so little yarn, so little time, etc., etc, etc. Thanks ever so much.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, there are some lovely patterns.

Momma Osa


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! Some really lovely projects.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for the posting. Some really cool stuff I put on my to-do list someday


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, very nice web site. Will have to do what was suggested earlier in this topic too, write down various manufacturers of yarns at my local LYS and check out their websites.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice, thanks :-D


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Great link. Thank you!


----------



## MarieDiane (Jul 18, 2012)

I know how you feel, I have two ring binders full of patterns and a three drawer plastic wool store. It will be amazing if I ever work my way through them. Dont forget charity schemes. Marie Diane


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks - lots of nice patterns


----------



## francesca50 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link.
Ciao


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

Please explain how to download Hugs and Kisses baby cardigan pattern


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

robyn_knits said:


> Please explain how to download Hugs and Kisses baby cardigan pattern


Just click on the picture and the download of the file will start.
Or do a right click and then save as.


----------

